# Looking for a GOOD Burger rub



## 205BBQ (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey guys, 
Just looking to see what you guys mix up for your burgers.  Looking to be a little different than what I've used in the past (Cookies Flavor Enhancer)

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 27, 2017)

I take the lazy way out when it comes to burgers. 85/15 ground chuck, hand form 5-6 oz patties, spray with oil, lightly dust with Montreal Steak Seasoning and press it into the meat with my fingers, flip, spray with oil, lightly dust with MSS, press into the meat, dimple the pattie in the center with a tablespoon, then grill over charcoal with a couple chunks of hickory. 

If you have a pan you don't mind using on the grill, you can have the best of grilling and frying by putting them in a slightly oiled pan then put that on the grill and close the cover.  They get all smoky plus that great caramelization of a fried burger, best of both worlds.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 27, 2017)

I mostly use salt, pepper, garlic powder, bacon wrap and hickory smoke.  Hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 27, 2017)

Depending on your tastes mix salsa in your burger mix like meatloaf, and put in freezer for 20 min or so and grill I prefer hot salsa be careful not to over cook turns out juicy and flavorful imho. Good luck


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2017)

Make patty,a few drops Lea&Perrins,rub in then SPOG w/Lawrys for the S until tacky.Flip,repeat


----------



## 205BBQ (Oct 27, 2017)

Typically, I buy 80/20 and make up a bunch of patties to put in the freezer.  I usually throw in (no specific amounts) Worcestershire, kosher salt and black pepper, mix it very lightly.  Then form my patties and freeze.  When time comes to grill them I pull them out and let them somewhat thaw, then sprinkle cookies flavor enhancer over them and grill to medium.  Place some jalapenos on the burger, two slices of smoked bacon, and a slice of pepperjack.  It seems to make for a good juicy burger.  They usually are a little better fresh though, when I don't freeze them, but when GB is on sale 80/20 for 1.99 a LB I can't pass up buying in bulk. 

I'm doing pork butts tomorrow, and thought I'd throw a couple burgers on the smoker for lunch.  Any guideline on time for them?  The patties I made tonight are 1/3 LB.


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 27, 2017)

I have the good fortune to buy half a steer every year that is some of the best tasting beef I’ve eaten. Burgers get salt and pepper and quite often, salt only.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2017)

I use Montreal steak seasoning.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2017)

If I have it on hand I use Lipton Onion soup mix. If not SPOG and a little A-one sauce.

Chris


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 28, 2017)

I use McCormick’s broiled steak seasoning on my burgers and steaks.  I’m not familiar with Cookies.
I am going to make some bacon salt. Also, test grinding some bacon into my ground beef for burgers.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

mdgirlinfl said:


> I use McCormick’s broiled steak seasoning on my burgers and steaks.  I’m not familiar with Cookies.
> I am going to make some bacon salt. Also, test grinding some bacon into my ground beef for burgers.


MMMM bacon salt :) I've never made it...Recipe?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

What a sad sad world we live in.I googled "bacon salt recipe" to see what the best salt is to use and THIS was on the page:

People also ask

Is Bacon Salt vegetarian?

ARE YOU FAUX-KING KIDDING ME !


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> What a sad sad world we live in.I googled "bacon salt recipe" to see what the best salt is to use and THIS was on the page:
> 
> People also ask
> 
> ...



There is a vegan product out there called “Fakin’ Bacon”. It’s really, really bad.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 28, 2017)

http://honestlyyum.com/7775/homemade-bacon-salt/


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> MMMM bacon salt :) I've never made it...Recipe?


http://honestlyyum.com/7775/homemade-bacon-salt/


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks mdgirl. Wasn't sure how course you want your salt since you crush everything together.Guess I'll try a small batch and tune from there. SOMD?


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 28, 2017)

My South West burger
80/20
Chipotle/ Chili powder mix
Dash granulated garlic
Dash kosher salt
Couple pinches of dry mixed in with meat.
Form patty and dust with rest of dry.
Smoke till med rare and sear on grill. Top with queso fresco.
Eat/Repeat


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

wimpy69 said:


> My South West burger
> 80/20
> Chipotle/ Chili powder mix
> Dash granulated garlic
> ...


Now that sounds good!


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Thanks mdgirl. Wasn't sure how course you want your salt since you crush everything together.Guess I'll try a small batch and tune from there. SOMD?


What is SOMD?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

mdgirlinfl said:


> What is SOMD?


Southern Maryland


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 28, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Thanks mdgirl. Wasn't sure how course you want your salt since you crush everything together.Guess I'll try a small batch and tune from there. SOMD?


Nope.  I grew up in Brooklyn Park but lived in northern Balt co and Harford co my adult life until I moved to sw Florida


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

Gotcha -smoke on


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 18, 2017)

Lately I have really enjoyed MeatChurch Holy Cow rub by giving it a heavy sprinkle


----------

